# How Many Smokers



## mosparky (Apr 18, 2016)

How many smokers do you have and WHY ??

 I recently bought another ECB because the pans on mine are rusted out badly. I am Modding the original and realized I have almost exactly all the parts left over to build up one as a propane unit ( just need the burner ) 

 Due to a recent thread, I hopped on the MES train for a great price.

 The MES can do so much and I can justify a propane unit in case I need to power thru a winter smoke. I wonder why I am proceeding with the charcoal ECB, except I can't bare to see it unfinished, I've had it nearly 30 years, so I guess there is some sentimental attachment.


----------



## b-one (Apr 18, 2016)

One,because I'm to lazy to make one out of a wine barrel I have. I have thought about electric but need to fix that in the garage first.


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 18, 2016)

One...It's hard enough trying to decide what to smoke.  I don't need more indecision on which smoker to use.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 18, 2016)

One smoker...18.5 WSM

One kettle...18.5 Weber Kettle

With enough convincing and reasoning to the gf...soon to be one cold smoker in the works...


----------



## cmayna (Apr 19, 2016)

Officer....I can't control myself.  I confess in having 4 smokers.

2  Big Chief smokers modified with an adjustable 1200 watt element and controlled by Auber PIDs. Both dedicated to support our Salmon fishing.

1  Masterbuilt gasser to smoke the other meats (poultry, beef, pork)

1  Masterbuilt MES40 Gen 1 - Not really sure why.  It was a deal I could not resist.  Have had fun modifying it with a PID  Was going to retire the Big Chief's and use this for my fish but I really miss using the Chiefs.  Not sure about the MES's future, but no problem for now, for I have room for everyone.


----------



## essexsmoker (Apr 19, 2016)

5 bbqs in all.

1 GMG DB, self explanatory  really, it is awesome! So quick and simple to use.

1 UDS, built while I got the hang of smoking and to test it all out.

1 Weber OTP, or Gold in US? Just nice to have a ketttle for grilling and I do small smokes on it.

1 Gas grill. Only used for grilling really.

1 57cm/ 22" kettle again while I was learning. Just s cheapo before splashing the cash on the Weber.

I have 3 oil drums in the shed too. Was going to make a horizontal grill for jerk chicken.

Really need to get rid of some bits I think? Lol.


----------



## allen (Apr 19, 2016)

3 smokers= (1) MES 40" 800 watts  (2) horizontal stick smoker  (3) brinkmann gourmet vert. charcoal smoker. The MES gets used alot.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2016)

5 smokers, 2 grills

WSM 14.5

WSM 18.5

WSM 22.5

Smoke Vault 24

MES 40

Weber Kettle

Weber Genesis

I use them all.

Al


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 19, 2016)

JB GMG
GEM Electric Smoker
Borniak Electric Smoker
Homemade Electric Smoker
Small Kamado
Large Kamado
Mini WSM
Three Charcoal Smokers made from Gas cylinders, two horizontal one vertical.

Do you think I have a problem?

Have time during the winter so spend time in the workshop, thinking of ideas. Got plans on UDS!


----------



## dirtworldmike (Apr 19, 2016)

3 smokers and 1 gas grill

Okla. Joe's Highland Offset.  ( Brisket,ribs,Central Texas style BBQ stuff )

MES 30                                     (Use mostly for cold smoking and sausage)

Landmann Big Block Propane  ( Chicken and all of the above for large quantities)

Gas grill (I'm too lazy to go out a see what brand it is. But it is made from cheap China stainless steel , has 5  knobs and a side burner.  I only cook steaks and hamburgers  on it)


----------



## bilgeslime (Apr 19, 2016)

Three:

MES30 in good ahape

MES 30 which had problems. am using it for Cold smoke and or spare parts

Gas Grill


----------



## phatbac (Apr 19, 2016)

I have 2 smokers 1 grill i have owned about 5 smokers but i have given away 2 of them and i bought an ECB and gave it away as a christmas present to my brother in law.

My lineup is below....

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## 3montes (Apr 19, 2016)

2 trailer mounted smokers. Both are custom fab jobs. My first one came from a fabricator that I hooked up with on the Smoke Ring forum. Very nice build and excellent smoker that will last for generations.

The second one I just got about a week ago. Fabricated by Arizona BBQ Outfitters in Tuscon. A 24X48 Santa Maria grill mounted on the front and a 7 rack vertical smoker mounted on the back. Very nice quality build and will last for generations. The Santa Maria I have cooked twice on now and am leaning the nuances but it's fun as heck to cook on and very versatile.

Have only built one fire in the vertical so far just to burn the machine oils off. Seasoning that will be next. Soon as we get a decent day I will get some pics posted.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 19, 2016)

The main thing I smoke on is not really a smoker.  It is an old gas grill that was given to me.  Never used the gas just use a pan for charcoal and smoke\cook with indirect heat.  Also have a Little Chief that was given to me but have only used it a couple of times to smoke some sunflower seeds.


----------



## russmn (Apr 19, 2016)

2 
Brinkman gourmet 
Uds I made 
  Now I'm thinking offset but I don't have access to very good wood!!! Might get a fancy vertical cabinet smoker !!


----------



## pigfeet33 (Apr 19, 2016)

I own 3:
- 1 Weber Kettle
- 1 portable propane camping grill
- 1 Oklahoma Joe longhorn triple burner (gas grill/smoker combo)

Going to try soon to convince the wife I need a WSM too [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## jeepsjeep (Apr 19, 2016)

2 Big Chiefs, one modified with an external heating coil

1 Masterbuilt 30 digital (currently at a friends, so he can try his hand at smoking)

1 Masterbuilt 30 digital with stand and window (got this one for free from masterbuilt)

1 offset char broil charcoal grill

1 AMAZE-N pellet smoker

I mostly use my masterbuilt smokers these days, controlling the temp is great, my charcoal grill gets used a lot now that its getting warm here


----------



## bbqwillie (Apr 19, 2016)

3 smokers

Backwoods Smoker Patio (circa - 2001) - bought a new house and had to leave behind the old grill which was falling apart and wanted to get into smoking.

18.5 WSM (circa - 2003) - needed something bigger than the Patio

47" DynaGlow Vertical Offset (circa - 2015) - wanted a cheap offset to play around with. It had a good size FC and looked like a decent built unit, was cheap, could use both charcoal and wood and had good reviews.

All of them still doing their thang...

Building a WSN Mini as we speak.


----------



## rogerwilco (Apr 19, 2016)

1ea Horizon RD Special horizontal offset smoker

  4ea Big Green Egg ceramic cookers

  1ea Weber Genesis gas grill

  1ea Yoder Ys640 pellet cooker


----------



## four20 (Apr 20, 2016)

1 brinkman 36 inch horizontal coal grinder which i use for direct fire grilling and indirect cooks such as pizza and ribs.

1 BBQ-Grillware 44 inch horizontal gasser smoker which is my true go to for day to day smokes

1 60 inch vertical gasser I built for smoking chicken parts

1 char broil 505 sparker heavily modified

1 mini webber coal grinder which is my camper

I am in planning stage of a wood fired oven for my pizza and bread

My porch is a heavy smoker the wood its built from is now treated like a rail road tie.


----------



## paul6 (Apr 24, 2016)

2

Modified Oklahoma Joe is my main go to smoker !

MES 30 " which is mainly used for Fish !

Also have a 6 burner basic Charbroil gas grill ,I like the side burner to light the Charcoal for the Smoker !


----------



## damascusmaker (Apr 24, 2016)

3 Smokers on hand + 2 Webers and a rotisserie ring and bought and sold a MES. Just checked my join date, haven't been doing this a full year yet. You guys are pulling me down the rabbit hole! Also picked up 2 extra smaller garage freezers and a vacuum sealer since all this started. But we have been eating better!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 24, 2016)

One offset stick burner that I'm really learning to love, a Masterbuilt gasser that's just too good with the maillbox for sausage & cheese to lose and the old Weber kettle that the Mrs thinks I got rid of when I got the offset [emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## metalman1976 (Apr 24, 2016)

2 smokers and 3 grills

Yoder Cheyenne smoker, Brinkman upright smoker, Weber Genesis grill,Weber go anywhere gas grill and a large 3 section island grill from Costco.

I just gave my CharGriller side by side away that I had for maybe a year, don't need it with the Yoder


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2016)

Why, because I have a problem.

4 Mini-WSM's 
1 Minitisserie
1 Mini-Za
18.5 WSM
GOSM Wide body
Casa Q
UDS
4 little chief smokers
Let's see did I miss any??? 
6",12",18", and expandable AMNTS
Other outdoor cooking crap:
Discada, with burner. 10", 12", 14", 16" Dutch Ovens. Paella pan. Camp chef three burner with flat top and grill box. Coleman single burner white gas stove. Bio lite twig burner. StoveTec rocket stove. Several featherlight back pack stoves. And some other fold up things. Almost forgot, the gas grill. 

Do I win?


----------



## lancep (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 24, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Why, because I have a problem.
> 
> 4 Mini-WSM's
> 1 Minitisserie
> ...


Yeah, Case, you win. Or lose. Depends on how you look at it...[emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Why, because I have a problem.
> 
> 4 Mini-WSM's
> 1 Minitisserie
> ...










   Man I'm jealous going to rewrite my Christmas and Fathers Day and Birthday and what ever other list!!!!


----------



## jeffinn (Apr 24, 2016)

2 smokers, 1 grille;



MES 30 inch (electric)
Smokin-It 3D (electric)
Weber Genesis (propane)


----------



## damon555 (Apr 25, 2016)

I just own 1.....A 22.5" WSM. There is no need for another


----------



## mosparky (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks like I started a smokers anonimous meeting. At least I'm not the only one hanging on to replaced snokers out of sentiment more than anything. Fine collections y'all got too.


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 25, 2016)

Let's see . . . 

I have 2 Weber Performers, a Weber OTG, an 18" Weber, a Weber Jimmy, a Smokey Joe mini-WSM, an MES and a Santa Maria.  Why?  

Just 'cause!  

I started with a Smokey Joe that I picked up new for five bucks some years ago.  I used it exclusively for grilling for the 2 of us.  About 5 years ago, I got the yen for an offset smoker but the war department convinced me to buy an MES, saying that I was too old to stay up all night tending a fire.  (I had just come out of the hospital after 6 weeks treatment for a very bad infection.)  The MES got me started on smoking.  Soon I wanted a kettle so I could try smoking to get a ring - something the MES doesn't do; so I found an OTG kettle for $30 that was practically new.  Then I read about the mini-WSM and just had to make one. What a great little smoker and very portable!  Posts about making a bigger faux WSM with a JImmy got me looking at CL again.  One popped up for $30 that was still in the box but had been used a couple of times. I found a Performer on CL for my SIL.  After seeing him cook on it, I wanted one.  The first one I found was rubbish, it had been abused and was rusted out in places, but for $25 I decided I could use it for parts.  Then Performers started popping up all around me.  I picked up a good one for $85.  Since then I picked up an 18" kettle with the purchase of a neat outdoor fireplace.  Got 'em both for $40.

I have to be very careful not to have them bunch up anywhere lest the war department start complaining about their number.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm just glad you asked about smokers, and not all the other gear required. Like Stuffers, scales, tubs, bins, injectors, grinders, cutting boards, knives, knife sharpeners, therms, etc...as my wife shakes her head!


----------



## mosparky (Apr 25, 2016)

Well smokers are the one thing I'm over run with that I have a little bit of a hard time justifying. I'm just getting started. I'm sure as this continues, I will have retired equipment reserved for spares and seed for the kids collections.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm just glad you asked about smokers, and not all the other gear required. Like Stuffers, scales, tubs, bins, injectors, grinders, cutting boards, knives, knife sharpeners, therms, etc...as my wife shakes her head!



:yeahthat:


----------



## north idaho (Apr 26, 2016)

Trager XL main home cooker
GMG Jim Bowie cabin cooker
Gasser that I use an amazing tube in a couple times a year
Old brinkman charcoal grill I use real wood in 
A Webber that hasn't been used in years
Building a pellet fired cabinet smoker that will hold 10 briskets - smoke daddy hopper
And 3 humidors full of cigars - wrong kind of smoke??


----------



## danbono (Apr 26, 2016)

I only have 2 smokers

              This one is a beau













DSC03252.JPG



__ danbono
__ Apr 26, 2016






            the other not  so bad
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





View media item 458538


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 26, 2016)

4 smokers the biggest being a Lang 84


----------



## antrocks22 (Apr 27, 2016)

22.5" WSM

22.5" Weber Kettle

Weber spirit E-310- These three are my primary cookers

18" Weber Kettle- only use for gatherings when I need a little extra space

Master build charcol Bullet smoker-  Don't use very often


----------



## mossymo (Apr 27, 2016)

My wife and I have issues, but at least we agree together on them. In fact she come home with the last two... Please do not hold this against us!   :beercheer:

- Yoder YS640

- XL Big Green Egg w/large Vortex

- Large Big Green Egg w/small Vortex

- MiniMax Big Green Egg

- Kamado Joe JR

- Char-Griller Mini Akorn a.k.a. Little Red Kamado

- Weber Smokey Joe (1987)

- Weber Smokey Joe (1991)

- Weber Smokey Joe (1995) with a WSM modification

- Weber Jumbo Joe w/mini Vortex (2012)

- Weber 22.5" kettle (pre 1979)

- Weber 22.5" kettle w/small & medium Vortex's and rotisserie & Rib-O-Lato trays (2009)

- Weber 22.5" Smokey Mountain (2012)

- Lodge Sportsman cast iron

- Char-Griller Smokin Pro w/mod's

- Orion Cooker stainless

- converted commercial stainless fridge, propane powered, thermostatically controlled with electronic pilot light


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 27, 2016)

MossyMO said:


> My wife and I have issues, but at least we agree together on them. In fact she come home with the last two... Please do not hold this against us!   :beercheer:
> 
> - Yoder YS640
> 
> ...


So, is your warehouse temp controlled? :-)


----------



## mossymo (Apr 28, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> So, is your warehouse temp controlled? :-)



Ha! The ones in our homes garage are quite kozy but not the ones we keep out in the pole barn in the winter!


----------



## bigred77 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have my big trailer rig that has a 5' x 2' cooking chamber for smoking and my 2' x 18" gas grill (call it my steak grill) mounted on it
The  a little electric similar to a Brinkman i call r2d2, and a weber kettle and gas grill on the patio

Pretty much zero desire to have anything else...... until my uncle got his 10' x 42"cooking chamber Klose pit, now i am thinking something like that would be nice to have
Not exactly sure why, nut it would definitely be cool to have


----------



## linehand (Apr 30, 2016)

Well we have a old horizontal stick burner,a 22 inch weber kettle grill ,STOK charcoal grill (impulse buy) , traeger little tex , old Holland heritage grill and a traeger junior in the rv. My wife says no more lol


----------



## lennyluminum (May 2, 2016)

I had 3 until recently, 2 propane and a older analog mes. I gave one of the propane smokers to a buddy and junked the mess cause I didn't have a cord for it and I needed the room. Now I have a new propane smoker on the way and my current gosm is heading up to my hunting lease. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## icyhot (May 2, 2016)

Five all together. A lang,a masterbuilt 40,an okie joe,a rec tec and a virticle offset and got a stumps baby xl on the way.


----------



## jermoq (May 2, 2016)

Five

Brinkman smoke and grill. I started on this after I found it in garage sale for $20.  

I acquired a freestick burning over and under cabinet smoker by way of someone oweing my dad lots of money for a job. I saw the smoker before and it was the same as the ones my two uncles and grandpa had. I wanted to buy it. Turned out,  my uncle bought it for his other friend,  whose widow owed my dad money.

A Pit Boss pelet grill. My gasser from Waly-World was getting old and troublesome. My friend wanted one but would not commmit to buying one. My wife got me the pit boss as a college graduation gift,  so I could grill and smoke. I gave him the gasser.  
Later when my friends apartment building restricted all apartments from having trills on the deck, he gave it back to me after he made some improvements so I also have the gassed.

A homemade UDS-this may be my favorite. I started making this a year ago June to make BBQ while camping with family and got sidetracked with foster kids (one 14 year old one 2, 1 1/2, and 1 to date--younger when we got them). I finished it in March. I have used it two handfuls of times and like it and getting exited to make some good Q when we go camping.

Future plans≈ thinking about my next UDS project. I may model it like a PitBarrelCooker or to make into a Roti?


----------

